# Training Books



## Puppy_To_Be_Named_Later (Jan 26, 2012)

I looked through the first few pages and didn't see anything about books. My puppy is just 10 weeks old today, but I want to get started right away. So who can recommend some good training books/authors/etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You might want to go on You Tube. 

When waiting for Jacks to come home, I got a lot of inspiration watching some of the puppy videos on this channel... <- Before seeing the videos, it never would have occurred to me to start training puppies that young, even before puppy classes start up (usually around 12 weeks). 

MyAugieDoggy's Channel - YouTube

One of my instructors also has been making a series of training videos with her new puppy which I wish were around when Jacks was a puppy...  

AdeleYunck's Channel - YouTube

And this is another favorite channel that I check in frequently for new videos to watch and pick up tips from... 

tntkennels's Channel - YouTube

I love these videos too... picked up a couple good tricks from here.  

zakgeorge21's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

I like "Imagine Life with a Well Behaved Dog". Simple and easy to read especially if you are new to having a dog and even a good reminder if you are getting a new one.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 27, 2010)

kikopup's Channel - YouTube 

These videos are GREAT! and free. I also love Jennifer Arnold's books on dog teaching.


----------



## JennaC (Oct 21, 2011)

I am (hopefully) expecting my new puppy later this spring. Litter hasn't been born yet, so no guarentees...But I checked out some of these videos and they were great. I want to start brushing up on my puppy training so we are ready to go! Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

The Art of Raising a Puppy by the monks of New Skete. It's a monastary in upstate NY. They actually raise german Shepherds, but I learned a lot from this book. Very gentle but assertive style of raising a well behaved dog.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

I like Patricia McConnell's books, e.g. The Puppy Primer and The Other End of the Leash. Now reading (and loving!) Jean Donaldson's The Culture Clash. The trainer in our puppy class (through BravoPup—excellent!) was trained by her. I like the Monks, and esp. their emphasis on developmental path and dealing appropriately, but I prefer a more positive approach. Sometimes I think we have to apply context into all dog advice (and advice on OUR well-being). That means, what "dogs" are like has validity, but specifically what Goldens are like matters too (which is why we're reading posts in this forum). (On my health I consider research and public health advice but also take into account MY habits, age, body, etc.). 

I'm a reader, so hope people will share their finds! Michele


----------

